# Swat Assault 2 banner



## herbose (Feb 20, 2010)

That banner has a bad habit of covering up pictures and things Right now I can't make a search, the banner covers up the dropdown.


----------



## guitarabuser (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm really happy to see RIU is getting new customers for their ads , but Gamevance? Do you realize how many people this could screw? Total garbage spyware/adware and not easy to remove. Google it and read the horror stories. I know you wouldn't advertise a shady seed bank, why put your member's computers at risk with spyware?

From:
http://www.pc1news.com/news/0914/number-1-viruses-adware-gamevance.html
Adware.GameVance can be installed onto a system from a malicious site or downloaded from an illicit game application. Once your system is infected with this adware, it will gain access to your personal information and send it to a remote attacker. And, of course, it is known for displaying a whole bunch of pop-up ads that cannot be stopped. Adware.GameVance may be very difficult to manually detect or remove because it is able to load at the startup of Windows


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 20, 2010)

it was happening to me yesterday too. when it happens just refresh the page and another ad should be in its place


----------



## ...... (Feb 20, 2010)

if its an ad your talking about just download the firefox ad on called ad blocker plus.
I haven't seen an ad on here in months


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah i've also been haveing the ad problem while i'm new here i really like the site i will be trying the firefox ad blocker hope it doesn't attack my comp lol but wtf else am i going to do lol thank's for the advice guy's/gal's idk which u all are lmao peace and i added rep to u all oh and if u all can help me i'd be forever grateful
https://www.rollitup.org/support/305028-cant-subscribe-threads.html#post3817846
^^^^ i can't subscribe to thread's idk why i put up what's goin on in my thread here thank's for any help peace yall


----------



## ataxia (Feb 21, 2010)

Please get rid of it RIU


----------

